# GOT MY NEW MONSTER RHOM TODAY



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

went to ohio and picked up bolins larger rhom. this is an awesome fish. i am excited to have another monster rhom. this one is more active and actually acts like a younger fish.
:rockin: :rasp: :rockin: :rasp: :rockin: :rasp:

wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIC PIC PIC PIC


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one wes


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You have to post some pics. Large rhoms are just awesome!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

I need a large rhom. mines a 5.5" wuss. i need to make him Evil. its kind of embarassing when company comes over and they want to see it eat it doesnt.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.predatoryfish.net/cgi-bin/ikonboard/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=6;t=29159\

heres a link, its an entertaining thread.
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thats one mean ass fish man. i cant wait till mine grows


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks mike. now all i have to do is make that my new avatar. :rockin:   
wes


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

congrats wes. let us know how he acclimates in the next couple of weeks


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

How big is it is that the 17" one i saw on pfish.net


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pic!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow what a beauty!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

How big is he? ???


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats damn big. Nice fish!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Wes, this fish even looks much younger


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

much younger than grim? ya i agree. he acts much younger as well. he is already eating great, i'm so happy. this bad boy is not going anywhere.

btw i'd also like to thank my buddy john(aka knifeman) for hooking it up with this fish.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

az tha kid said:


> How big is it is that the 17" one i saw on pfish.net


yes thats the same fish. however i didn't measure him.
wes


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

is this the part where a big argument breaks out about it's true length?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its true length is irrelavant....it is HUGE and is a monster badass....thats all that matters


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

armac said:


> is this the part where a big argument breaks out about it's true length?


no because like i said i didn't measure him. regardless hes a bad mofo. if you want you can go swimming in his tank and see how big he is first hand.

wes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll be right over Wes, should I bring shorts or can I just go in the buff? ???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

lmao you might leave without something that you came with.
wes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe, but at least he would be full!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

very impressive fish, even without exact size! no thanks on the swimming offer, i'll pass.


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> btw i'd also like to thank my buddy john(aka knifeman) for hooking it up with this fish.
> wes


You're welcome Wes. Like I said on the phone, I am happy that you like him and he has a good home.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

look at his teeth :look: there huge


----------

